# Vaping pet hate: Don't you hate it when....



## Greyz

I don't know if it's been done before but I thought it would be cool to start a thread that highlighted some of the "problems" vapers face.

I'll go first:

Don't you hate it when.... you go to have a vape in the smoke area's and spend more time explaining vaping to the smokers than actual vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Cespian

Don't you hate it when... you forget to throw in some toilet paper before proceeding and you get kissed by Poseidon upon first drop.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Don't you hate it when someone hands you a mod to try with a crusty drip tip

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate when... your hands start sweating, your forearms cramping and everywhere is out of Ultima

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 10


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Don't you hate it when you forget to put the top cap on after dripping and and you give the coils a proper kiss!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 6


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate when... someone asks you to chuck a cloud and you end up coughing like you have TB

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz

Justin Pattrick said:


> Don't you hate it when you forget to put the top cap on after dripping and and you give the coils a proper kiss!



Just imagining this in my head now, I can just picture the doctors appointment.
Doc: Yas sis lightie your lips are burnt quite badly hey.
Me: Ya nee doc, that's the last time I will ever drink and drip again!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ChrisFJS

Don't you hate it when you pick up your mod, not knowing it's off and taking a big hit of good old fresh air.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 8


----------



## ChrisFJS

Don't you hate it when you forget to put your mod/batteries on charge before you go to bed and waking up to a terrible day with a dead vape

Reactions: Can relate 6


----------



## Greyz

Dont you hate it when... your trying to build dual parallel coils at .25ohm and 7 wraps gets you .3 and 6 get's you 0.2 (first world mech problem right here)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't you hate when... you think there are new classifieds ads and it's a stinking bump!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 6


----------



## Lord Vetinari

...your tank is empty and you are still on the N2 and cant stop to refill

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Dirge

Greyz said:


> Don't you hate when... your hands start sweating, your forearms cramping and everywhere is out of Ultima



Don't forget the dry knuckles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GerharddP

When you over prime your coil and your first toke is more hot nic soup than vapor..

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

GerharddP said:


> When you over prime your coil and your first toke is more hot nic soup than vapor..


I second that

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Khan83

When I'm outside enjoying some Me-time , blowing some thick a$$ clouds & people stop & stare like I'm a friggin dancing monkey.

Worst is when they ask "are you *Twisping*?"

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## G-Step

Don't you hate it when... you get so excited about a specific juice that you've been wanting to try for the longest time, finally get it, fill up your tank and BLEH!, disappointment hits you like a ton of bricks! Then the first thought that comes to mind: "Need to post this s*#t on the classifieds!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Justin Pattrick said:


> Don't you hate it when someone hands you a mod to try with a crusty drip tip



That made me naar !  Can picture that crusty driptip !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

When you miss the filling areas and drip straight through the drip tip !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

My pet hate...we all face it..."...you know that vaping is worse than smoking?"
Have to admit, I start losing my marbels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Jan

When people in Afrikaans refer to my mod as "pypie" (small pipe)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian

when you are building dual coils using 28awg+ wire, you get the first one secured like a champ, and the second coil snaps while straightening

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Jan said:


> When people in Afrikaans refer to my mod as "pypie" (small pipe)


What would you have it called in Afrikaans? Pypie(s) works perfectly in our household.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Jan said:


> When people in Afrikaans refer to my mod as "pypie" (small pipe)


And you keep on shouting back, "It's how you use it that counts!!!".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Neal

...you mistakenly think you possess the technical skills to fix your ill fitting atty, or your slightly skew 510 connector by moering it with a small hammer, only to end up with a couple of bruised fingers and a knackered device that now joins the rest of your previous "fixes" in the draw of dead and broken devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

When people refer to your mod and tank as 'a big Twisp'...

I usually just reply 'Yes, size counts!'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KlutcH

When your sleeve stretches! lol

When you had one to many and drop your build deck in the sand 3x.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93

...when people think size matters. I walked into the Gadget store and my GF was carrying her iStick 60W with a goblin mini dual coil setup. so the salesman asks us about it. I then proceed to display my ipv3li with a single coil subtank mini setup which was in my pocket, and he goes "Wow, that is the one that blows mega clouds, the small one is like a twisp..." 
I nearly fell over and died... if only he knew what that Goblin was capable of...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate it when... you need to drip but all the robots are green.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Don't you hate it when... You accidentally fall on your mod and it goes up your bum and explodes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Nightwalker said:


> Don't you hate it when... You accidentally fall on your mod and it goes up your bum and explodes


Ah you saw that article too. I'm still laughing at that twit


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> Ah you saw that article too. I'm still laughing at that twit



I think I saw it somewhere here. What possessed that old man to want to let his arse vape only good Lord knows!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Nightwalker said:


> Don't you hate it when... You accidentally fall on your mod and it goes up your bum and explodes


Seriously happened. Some guy says he fell on it, it went up mail Street, and exploded. Hmmm sure he fell on it


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> Seriously happened. Some guy says he fell on it, it went up mail Street, and exploded. Hmmm sure he fell on it



Yeah he ain't fooling nobody


----------



## Cespian

When you are trying out a flavour concept with 3 to 4 different variations, let it steep for a month, and upon testing, all of em taste like an old persons toenails.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Cespian said:


> When you are trying out a flavour concept with 3 to 4 different variations, let it steep for a month, and upon testing, all of em taste like an old persons toenails.


On that... Remind me never to taste ur juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal

Nightwalker said:


> Seriously happened. Some guy says he fell on it, it went up mail Street, and exploded. Hmmm sure he fell on it



Perhaps he was trying to "blow a ring".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

CloudmanJHB said:


> When you miss the filling areas and drip straight through the drip tip !


Thanks for this, haven't had this issue since I started vaping, last night I emptied a good 3mls down the chimney!

 <-- Not rocking but warding off the evil eyes you put on me! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sign_of_the_horns

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Stosta said:


> Thanks for this, haven't had this issue since I started vaping, last night I emptied a good 3mls down the chimney!
> 
> <-- Not rocking but warding off the evil eyes you put on me! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sign_of_the_horns



Bwhahahahhaaaaaaa jinxed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

CloudmanJHB said:


> Bwhahahahhaaaaaaa jinxed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there was a d*** rating you would have got it there!


----------



## Krohlm

Dont you hate it:
When you on a date with an attractive member of the opposite gender; and so far 4 different people have stopped and asked you about your device....

Cant people see I'm trying to get L**D?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian

Krohlm said:


> Dont you hate it:
> When you on a date with an attractive member of the opposite gender; and so far 4 different people have stopped and asked you about your device....
> 
> Cant people see I'm trying to get L**D?



Trying to get what?? Land? Lard? Lead? Lend?


----------



## Krohlm

Cespian said:


> Trying to get what?? Land? Lard? Lead? Lend?



From an attractive date? Definitely Lard.. I cant make a decent fried slice with out it.

I am however an open minded fellow so I cant discount land if its in a good part of the country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Crittilian23

When you forget to put your battery back into the mod and take a nice long hit...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## mAlice

Don't you hate it when... you take the top off a bottle of juice to prime your coils, and just put it back on the bottle without screwing it tight again. Then you pick it up by the dropper cap and end up spilling all your juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tasmotu

Kuhlkatz said:


> When people refer to your mod and tank as 'a big Twisp'...
> 
> I usually just reply 'Yes, size counts!'



Don't you hate it when people refer to what you are doing with that big twisp/pypie as *Twisping*. Are we going towards the mentality that all lip balms are Lip Ice and all chewing gums are Chappies? I really don't mind if you ask me about my "Twisp", but I am definitely not Twisping.


----------



## Cespian

Tasmotu said:


> Don't you hate it when people refer to what you are doing with that big twisp/pypie as *Twisping*. Are we going towards the mentality that all lip balms are Lip Ice and all chewing gums are Chappies? I really don't mind if you ask me about my "Twisp", but I am definitely not Twisping.



Kudos to Twisp though... I can probably guarantee that they have converted most of the current vapers in SA from smoking. Without their great advertising, I probably wouldn't be vaping today. 

Similar to Google... How often do you find yourself saying "I need to Google something" instead of "Search through the web/internet".

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tasmotu

Cespian said:


> Kudos to Twisp though... I can probably guarantee that they have converted most of the current vapers in SA from smoking. Without their great advertising, I probably wouldn't be vaping today.
> 
> Similar to Google... How often do you find yourself saying "I need to Google something" instead of "Search through the web/internet".



Absolutely kudos to them, I also started on a Twisp and still have two. They are gathering dust and oxide at the moment, but if it wasn't for that, I wouldn't be here.

I actually don't mind when people say "I need to google something" if they end up using Google to search it (Also, saying I need to Bing something can be taken up wrong if the person misheard you...). I am actually more referring to when someone asks you for one of your Stimorol Chappies, or in this case, twisping on your Kangertech...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

don't u hate it when you watching a movie of an adult nature and you get disturbed, and have to watch it later. This generally happens and ALT-F4 doesn't work.


----------



## Chezzig

Pixstar said:


> My pet hate...we all face it..."...you know that vaping is worse than smoking?"
> Have to admit, I start losing my marbels


 I laugh at people who say that now.. so I laugh and just keep quiet.
Aaaand Its usually the smokers that say it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Chezzig said:


> I laugh at people who say that now.. so I laugh and just keep quiet.
> Aaaand Its usually the smokers that say it.


Yes lol, that's the thing, it's usually the smokers that say that..!!


----------



## Ernest

Krohlm said:


> Dont you hate it:
> When you on a date with an attractive member of the opposite gender; and so far 4 different people have stopped and asked you about your device....
> 
> Cant people see I'm trying to get L**D?


No, only if they ask me for her number.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig

Pixstar said:


> Yes lol, that's the thing, it's usually the smokers that say that..!!


 Dives me Nuts ..... !!! And then of course they ask to try it and cant believe how good it is!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel

I really misunderstood this thread. I thought it meant hating on those bloody cats, dogs and sheep who keep blowing clouds in my face.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't you hate it when... you post a great deal in the classies and someone asks for discount and free shipping and throw in some batteries!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cespian

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't you hate it when... you post a great deal in the classies and someone asks for discount and free shipping and throw in some batteries!



Dont you hate it when you post a great deal in the classies and a vendor launches a huge R800 discount on that exact product, rendering your sale unsellable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GerharddP

Cespian said:


> Dont you hate it when you post a great deal in the classies and a vendor launches a huge R800 discount on that exact product, rendering your sale unsellable.


All of the above + adding a sale that you have faith in and WANT to sell but not even a single bite. Meanwhile some are posted and sold in minutes even in horrible condition.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate when.... you working night shift and Sir Vape is having a meet tomorrow so you know you going to choose the meet over sleep and be tired as shyte but who cares it's a Vape meet  #NOSLEEP

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Should rename the thread to "


Krohlm said:


> Dont you hate it:
> When you on a date with an attractive member of the opposite gender; and so far 4 different people have stopped and asked you about your device....
> 
> Cant people see I'm trying to get L**D?


 Just tell them to leave your big (vaping) tool alone.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Cespian said:


> Kudos to Twisp though... I can probably guarantee that they have converted most of the current vapers in SA from smoking. Without their great advertising, I probably wouldn't be vaping today.
> 
> Similar to Google... How often do you find yourself saying "I need to Google something" instead of "Search through the web/internet".


I only HEARD about Twisp last week for the first time. First mod I saw and took a toot from was an RX200. 

Then again I dont watch television.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel

... your friends continuously flood your social media with articles about exploding mods, popcorn lung and formaldehyde leading to you constantly having to debunk the same crap over and over and over again?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> Don't you hate when.... you working night shift and Sir Vape is having a meet tomorrow so you know you going to choose the meet over sleep and be tired as shyte but who cares it's a Vape meet  #TEAMNOSLEEP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Lol... look up that hashtag on Instagram. Dooooodgyyyy.....


----------



## Greyz

Lord Vetinari said:


> Lol... look up that hashtag on Instagram. Dooooodgyyyy.....


Edited!!! I don't wanna be associated with that..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

When you get all your tools out ready to rebuild and wick then the wife calls you, or the kids wake up 

I think I need to build a man cave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Cespian



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerharddP

Cespian said:


> View attachment 48511


Low ball offers on already good prices kill me too, I get all excited about a possible sale only to open the thread up and bang my head on the wall.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sabrefm1

dont you hating when ppl of less knowledge try to explain to others of no knowledge that you smoking a oka pipe

or when ppl come to you and say its worst than cigarrettes and puts water on the lungs

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## GerharddP

sabrefm1 said:


> dont you hating when ppl of less knowledge try to explain to others of no knowledge that you smoking a oka pipe
> 
> or when ppl come to you and say its worst than cigarrettes and puts water on the lungs


----------



## GerharddP

sabrefm1 said:


> dont you hating when ppl of less knowledge try to explain to others of no knowledge that you smoking a oka pipe
> 
> or when ppl come to you and say its worst than cigarrettes and puts water on the lungs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate it when... all the good vape specials end the day before you get paid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Forfcuksakes

Don't you hate when.... you vaping on a reo and someone asks if it's a fake twisp 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

This is my cat expressing some "pet hate" at my DIY earl grey tea juice (smells like cat pee... and not hers)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian

Forfcuksakes said:


> Don't you hate when.... you vaping on a reo and someone asks if it's a fake twisp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Lol, you have the perfect name for a thread like this.


----------



## BumbleBee

Papa_Lazarou said:


> This is my cat expressing some "pet hate" at my DIY earl grey tea juice (smells like cat pee... and not hers)
> 
> View attachment 48521


Ah she's a beauty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Papa_Lazarou said:


> This is my cat expressing some "pet hate" at my DIY earl grey tea juice (smells like cat pee... and not hers)
> 
> View attachment 48521


Lol'd out loud at this and got some sqwiff looks because I'm laughing at my phone  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

Don't you hate it when you finally get to sit down on the couch after a long day and your wife yells... Love, pleeeease change my cotton

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarkSide

Don't you hate it when you want to look at a website, but they force you to sign up or else you can't view it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

DarkSide said:


> Don't you hate it when you want to look at a website, but they force you to sign up or else you can't view it!


and it's free for 30 days but they still insist on a credit card

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Don't you hate it when you stop at a red light to drip, turns green, but u are not finished and by all that's holy, everyone starts hooting.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Or you finish, lights are green. You pull off and give ur open coils a righteous kiss. No top cap in the rush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Forfcuksakes said:


> Don't you hate when.... you vaping on a reo and someone asks if it's a fake twisp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Lololol


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate it when... you ordered a new RDA online and they cancelled your order 2 weeks ago but you only find out now because they couldn't be arsed to email you or initiate a refund


----------



## AniDey

Papa_Lazarou said:


> This is my cat expressing some "pet hate" at my DIY earl grey tea juice (smells like cat pee... and not hers)
> 
> View attachment 48521


Beautiful cat, @Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ShaneW said:


> Don't you hate it when you finally get to sit down on the couch after a long day and your wife yells... Love, pleeeease change my cotton


My ex goes through one coil in 2 weeks. Even more easy on the juice. 

I must win her back.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

DarkSide said:


> Don't you hate it when you want to look at a website, but they force you to sign up or else you can't view it!


If you tell us which site this is you win a cookie muahahahaha.... I mean only one kind of site does this...


----------



## Duffie12

Sure this has been posted before but...

My current pet hate is that the 3 different vape related items I want can only be found at 3 different online stores...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 7


----------



## blujeenz

ShaneW said:


> Don't you hate it when you finally get to sit down on the couch after a long day and your wife yells... Love, pleeeease change my cotton



I guess tossing a tampon at her and saying its time to DIY will probably be grounds for divorce?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ShaneW

blujeenz said:


> I guess tossing a tampon at her and saying its time to DIY will probably be grounds for divorce?



HAHAHAHA I'm not brave enough to try...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## matti_e5

ye


Greyz said:


> I don't know if it's been done before but I thought it would be cool to start a thread that highlighted some of the "problems" vapers face.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> Don't you hate it when.... you go to have a vape in the smoke area's and spend more time explaining vaping to the smokers than actual vaping.


yes i agree haha can you help me with a question


----------



## Clouds4Days

Papa_Lazarou said:


> This is my cat expressing some "pet hate" at my DIY earl grey tea juice (smells like cat pee... and not hers)
> 
> View attachment 48521



Beautiful cat @Papa_Lazarou
I have 2 Siamese females sisters and they have such awesome personalitys and talk more than I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## kev mac

Greyz said:


> I don't know if it's been done before but I thought it would be cool to start a thread that highlighted some of the "problems" vapers face.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> Don't you hate it when.... you go to have a vape in the smoke area's and spend more time explaining vaping to the smokers than actual vaping.


When after a painstaking build you get a short warning on the first hit.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Clouds4Days said:


> Beautiful cat @Papa_Lazarou
> I have 2 Siamese females sisters and they have such awesome personalitys and talk more than I do.
> View attachment 48830



Gorgeous cats. I'll just bet they chat. Mine's yelling at me to keep pressing the space bar as I write this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Don't you hate it when... you're kicking back blowing some fine, fine clouds and you set the smoke alarm off.... like I did just a minute ago... and it's wired to call emergency services... and it's late at night... and your wife WAS asleep.

Don'tcha just hate that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Don't you hate it when... you're kicking back blowing some fine, fine clouds and you set the smoke alarm off.... like I did just a minute ago... and it's wired to call emergency services... and it's late at night... and your wife WAS asleep.
> 
> Don'tcha just hate that?



LOL, lucky for us fire detectors are not very common in South Africa. The only place I have ever set one off was in a hotel room, I don't know of many houses that have them.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

ShaneW said:


> LOL, lucky for us fire detectors are not very common in South Africa. The only place I have ever set one off was in a hotel room, I don't know of many houses that have them.



Hmmm... asking for an expat posting is looking better by the minute.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hmmm... asking for an expat posting is looking better by the minute.



O you will love it here, Simba chips, cheap juice, wide open spaces .....  And you can came here with some Murican money and be rich

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Don't you hate it when... you're kicking back blowing some fine, fine clouds and you set the smoke alarm off.... like I did just a minute ago... and it's wired to call emergency services... and it's late at night... and your wife WAS asleep.
> 
> Don'tcha just hate that?



Happily we don't have smoke detectors in every home like you guys have to have!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hmmm... asking for an expat posting is looking better by the minute.



There is a lot going for South Africa... but apart from the cold I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to leave Vancouver! We have a lot of other really irritating things here that will raise your blood pressure to bursting point. The local Mini Bus Taxi's for one... they are the reason I no long carry my Glock!


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate it when... your joose is soooo good the smokers end up vaping your tank finished now you stuck without till you get home with nothing to vape! [This happened right now, *had* half a tank of Urban Grape in the TFv4]

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Dont you just hate it when you are waiting for vape mail and you can see your juice levels are critically low

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hmmm... asking for an expat posting is looking better by the minute.


Almost every Canadian I met here tried to stay here. You will love S.A man. Most North Americans do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a lot going for South Africa... but apart from the cold I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to leave Vancouver! We have a lot of other really irritating things here that will raise your blood pressure to bursting point. The local Mini Bus Taxi's for one... they are the reason I no long carry my Glock!


Which Glock?!...


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Lord Vetinari said:


> Almost every Canadian I met here tried to stay here. You will love S.A man. Most North Americans do.



So now the question would be... which town?

<let the heated debate begin>


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> Which Glock?!...



26 Baby Glock.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> So now the question would be... which town?
> 
> <let the heated debate begin>



Durban... we need more Squonkers here! 

It's very similar to Florida!


----------



## Mike



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

My pet irk is when you buy 4 new juice flavours and only have 2 tanks... where to start. 

Also irks me when you buy a new mod, settle in and visitors knock as you unbox it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Papa_Lazarou said:


> So now the question would be... which town?
> 
> <let the heated debate begin>



Between Durban and Cape Town... BUT... Google places like Knysna (you will be blown away) and Plettenberg Bay. Actually googling 'the Garden Route' should be all you need to see 

If you are more of an ocean fella, Natal coast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> 26 Baby Glock.


Just looked it up. Nice.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure if I have mentioned it before but some of my top vaping pet hates are...

1. Pre Sales!
2. Vape web sites that don't have a "What's New" link <-- Goodbye web site!
3. Fancy HTML 5 web sites that look awesome but you can't find diddly squat!
4. Vendors that try sell from FB only... that is such a pain!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if I have mentioned it before but some of my top vaping pet hates are...
> 
> 1. Pre Sales!
> 2. Vape web sites that don't have a "What's New" link <-- Goodbye web site!
> 3. Fancy HTML 5 web sites that look awesome but you can't find diddly squat!
> 4. Vendors that try sell from FB only... that is such a pain!


You forgot: If only all web sites had a one pager of flavour profiles of all the juices per juice line.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

Don't you just hate it when your 2year old daughter falls asleep on your lap and you dying for a vape but can't get up to go get it --> situation I'm in right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> Don't you just hate it when your 2year old daughter falls asleep on your lap and you dying for a vape but can't get up to go get it --> situation I'm in right now



Oh what a Rookie mistake @Riaz! I never sit down without my REO within reach... Baby Choo pulls in shortly after I settle in to watch TV...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh what a Rookie mistake @Riaz! I never sit down without my REO within reach... Baby Choo pulls in shortly after I settle in to watch TV...


I won't be making this mistake again lol 
But
All is well now. Tucked her in, gots me some vapes now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> You forgot: If only all web sites had a one pager of flavour profiles of all the juices per juice line.



This is one of my biggest pet hates @Andre
Click, click, clickety click click
Aah
Leave it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape addict

Don't you hate it when.... Idoits try dissing vaping and keeps on tagging you on Facebook on how bad vaping is. Or when you buy a new mod and only last a month and its f@$ked?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker

When you put your fully charged batteries on the table, take out your flat ones.
Get distracted for example.. Your lady getting out the bath.
Pop in your batteries,
Go out. 
10min into the ride, take a long big hit. And you realize that you put in the flat batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Nightwalker said:


> When you put your fully charged batteries on the table, take out your flat ones.
> Get distracted for example.. Your lady getting out the bath.
> Pop in your batteries,
> Go out.
> 10min into the ride, take a long big hit. And you realize that you put in the flat batteries


This happened to me once. Drove ask the way back home for fresh batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wez_RS

Hate it when people start telling me all about vapes in a bar and they smoking packs haveing coke in the back sure it's brandy and coke. Dam just always happens without fail people know... 'that guy'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian

Dont you hate it when you forget to close the Juice Flow of your Crius/Griffin prior to filling and end up in a puddle of juice. 

Or when you see someone you know (on the level just above acquaintence) and you dont know whether to hug, kiss, handshake, bow, etc, and it ends up being an awkward handhugkissbow resulting in forever awkwardness when you see that person again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Cespian said:


> Or when you see someone you know (on the level just above acquaintence) and you dont know whether to hug, kiss, handshake, bow, etc, and it ends up being an awkward handhugkissbow resulting in forever awkwardness when you see that person again.


Perfect description. Had me chuckling away.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton

You win a mod and six weeks later you still haven't received it (SAPO is sloooooow). Got batteries, charger and new tank waiting, me going mad from frustration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Don't you just hate when friends and colleagues expect you to fill ALLLLLL their tanks with joose YOU purchased with YOUR money for YOURSELF?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Clouder said:


> Don't you just hate when friends and colleagues expect you to fill ALLLLLL their tanks with joose YOU purchased with YOUR money for YOURSELF?



You call them friends?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder

@Cave Johnson HAHAHA

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian

Clouder said:


> Don't you just hate when friends and colleagues expect you to fill ALLLLLL their tanks with joose YOU purchased with YOUR money for YOURSELF?



Keep a bottle of the most disgusting juice ever right next to your awesome juice for cases like these (like that TFA Bacon Flavour or something)... I guarantee they will never ask you for juice again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Dont you just hate it when people take vids of blowing a cloud, then blow into the camera 

How the flip does one see the size of the cloud???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Don't you hate it when you have to prostitute yourself for new gear. Even worse when you realise you're no good at it and you still can't afford a new mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Cespian

Stosta said:


> Don't you hate it when you have to prostitute yourself for new gear. Even worse when you realise you're no good at it and you still can't afford a new mod!



*Item wanted*: Mod of some sorts

*Price Preference*: 20 Minutes with Stostas body
*
Condition*: Any
*
Age of the item*: Any
*
Location of item*: Where-ever you wanna put it 
*
Delivery/Collection*: Collection only upon offloading
*
Reason*: CUD diminished my standards
*
Picture here*: Too many kids viewing this forum.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> *Item wanted*: Mod of some sorts
> 
> *Price Preference*: 20 Minutes with Stostas body
> *
> Condition*: Any
> *
> Age of the item*: Any
> *
> Location of item*: Where-ever you wanna put it
> *
> Delivery/Collection*: Collection only upon offloading
> *
> Reason*: CUD diminished my standards
> *
> Picture here*: Too many kids viewing this forum.


20 minutes?!?!?!?!!!!! Maybe that's why I'm not making any money!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

Don't you just hate that look on your wifes face after you purchased new vape gear..... You know that look of anger "you naughty little child can't you think" and then there's the other look of happiness "hehe now you Will be spending The same amount on me" or the look of sadness "o when is it gonna end." All you can do is make some excuse of why You needed to have it....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

Don't you just hate it when you put something on your lap, e.g. your mod or phone and forget about it, someone calls You get up, and weeeeeeee crash.....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yagya

When you hear..."another 1 of those things...do you need sooo many"

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

When you squonk the television remote and try to use the reo to quickly switch from watching reruns of Baywatch when the wife comes home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Papa_Lazarou said:


> When you squonk the television remote and try to use the reo to quickly switch from watching reruns of Baywatch when the wife comes home.


Hahaha! The amount of times I've tried to vape a remote!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

When you're daydreaming and get interrupted because your iJust2 won't bottom fire! (This will make sense to the guys that used tube mechs)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GerharddP

Add posted @07:30
Add bumped @17:30 (same day)
Add bumped following morning 
Add bumped that same afternoon.. My short term memory makes me think its a new add but then I realize its the same ffing add!!!

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Cespian

When VapeCon is planned for GAU and not CPT 

(PS, I'm just jealous)

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nailedit77

When u flick the bedside lamp switch 5 times to switch it on

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## gertvanjoe

When you fire your mod and can't understand why the car will not unlock


----------



## Clouds4Days

When people post adds on the classifieds holding a piece of gear etc... and they have the most disgusting nails either long or full of gunk under or both...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dave1



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## kana01

Dont you hate it when a friend who hasnt spoken to you in ages sees you like a vape group on facebook and asks "Do you even vape" #facepalm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

When u push ur wife's buttons 5 times and she still wont switch off...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Christos

Sickboy77 said:


> When u push ur wife's buttons 5 times and she still wont switch off...


I think the switch is damaged, the fine print says something about no returns and warranty void if married.
I must admit though I never read the fine print.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kana01

Christos said:


> I think the switch is damaged, the fine print says something about no returns and warranty void if married.
> I must admit though I never read the fine print.




Lol yep def a divorce on its way then


----------



## Christos

kana01 said:


> Lol yep def a divorce on its way then


Nope, not a chance. Her other qualities far outweigh the nagging.


----------



## Nailedit77

When u fart, sneeze and hicup at the same time.... Feels like I'm gonna explode...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Christos said:


> Nope, not a chance. Her other qualities far outweigh the nagging.


In my case the public slander and embarrasment combined with alienation of my social circle and interference with professional life even are being forgiven. Nagging... pah who cares.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

... vape kiddies going on about how you need more power and how they were the first to own something and the newest released juice is just TITS and you MUST use side airflow and and and...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Cespian said:


> Keep a bottle of the most disgusting juice ever right next to your awesome juice for cases like these (like that TFA Bacon Flavour or something)... I guarantee they will never ask you for juice again


Mix up some Sweedish gummy at 10 percent, TFA coconut Extra at 5 percent and TFA Pear at 3.5 percent. This should have even the Pope swearing out loud.


----------



## Christos

Lord Vetinari said:


> Mix up some Sweedish gummy at 10 percent, TFA coconut Extra at 5 percent and TFA Pear at 3.5 percent. This should have even the Pope swearing out loud.


Apologies if this offends anyone. 
The popes face when he tastes that mix.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Christos said:


> Apologies if this offends anyone.
> The popes face when he tastes that mix.
> View attachment 52337


I would LOVE to taste them apples too


----------



## Rob Fisher

People whose keyboard has this key missing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Rob Fisher said:


> People whose keyboard has this key missing!
> View attachment 52355



AND PEOPLE WHERE THE BLOODY THING IS STUCK ! ( And Yes, I was shouting )

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

And ppl wo typ in retrd spk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Wrathserver

When you free up a few grand in your budget for Vape Gear.But have to pay extra on shipping since one supplier does not carry all your required goodies. Maybe I am just a bit too stingy?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Stosta

Wrathserver said:


> When you free up a few grand in your budget for Vape Gear.But have to pay extra on shipping since one supplier does not carry all your required goodies. Maybe I am just a bit too stingy?


No you're not stingy, shipping costs always sneak in there to mess up a good plan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

When u go for a pee when u in a real hurry and get your manhood caught in ur zipper

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Cespian

When you buy a new atty and its dirty AF (I bought crappy cheap toothbrushes for this exact reason - I aint vaping no machine oil).

Or when a tank (Crius) can only be dismantled by the Hulk.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> When you buy a new atty and its dirty AF (I bought crappy cheap toothbrushes for this exact reason - I aint vaping no machine oil).
> 
> Or when a tank (Crius) can only be dismantled by the Hulk.


Hahaha! The Crius can be dismantled?!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! The Crius can be dismantled?!



Yeah, it can... but it took me quite a while to find a way to do it (posted a video some time ago of an easy method). Was damn frustrating when I first got it because I generally clean every device before using it for the first time... the Crius was the only one I didnt and it haunted me until I finally got it right lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> Yeah, it can... but it took me quite a while to find a way to do it (posted a video some time ago of an easy method). Was damn frustrating when I first got it because I generally clean every device before using it for the first time... the Crius was the only one I didnt and it haunted me until I finally got it right lol.


I'm getting a black glass for it soon, so I'm going to have to get it off! Your vid was the one where you ravaged your Crius with the screwdriver right? I'm going to end up doing that very soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Stosta said:


> I'm getting a black glass for it soon, so I'm going to have to get it off! Your vid was the one where you ravaged your Crius with the screwdriver right? I'm going to end up doing that very soon.



Lol @ ravaged... It looked more brutal in the vid than what it was, but yes, a considerable amount of force is required. All that violence and brutality to replace o-rings and give it a wash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate it when.... the flu makes all your juice taste bleh!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cait

All the time!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cait



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dave1



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dave1



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dave1



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Don't you hate these pics online? 
To be honest I find them rather entertaining.


----------



## YeOldeOke

Stosta said:


> Don't you hate it when you have to prostitute yourself for new gear. Even worse when you realise you're no good at it and you still can't afford a new mod!



Even worse, you are too old to prostitute yourself for new gear. Now that's the pits.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

YeOldeOke said:


> Even worse, you are too old to prostitute yourself for new gear. Now that's the pits.


Hahahahaha! There's a market for sugar daddys @YeOldeOke ! You just got to find it


----------



## YeOldeOke

Stosta said:


> Hahahahaha! There's a market for sugar daddys @YeOldeOke ! You just got to find it



It's the sugar part that's the problem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

YeOldeOke said:


> It's the sugar part that's the problem.


You must be old to be on such good form at this time of the morning!


----------



## YeOldeOke

Stosta said:


> You must be old to be on such good form at this time of the morning!



Oh boy, how many glorious fresh mornings did I miss when I wuz young. I went through an embarrasing number of alarm clocks - the stupidity of youth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

YeOldeOke said:


> Oh boy, how many glorious fresh mornings did I miss when I wuz young. I went through an embarrasing number of alarm clocks - the stupidity of youth.


Weekdays I wake up at 04h45 for work, weekends at 04h00, my wife thinks I'm crazy! I try convincing her that it is the most beautiful time of the day but she won't buy into it! On the opposite side of the spectrum, she believes that I'm wasting my youthful years by going to bed at 20h00 every night... I beg to differ.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

YeOldeOke said:


> It's the sugar part that's the problem.


It's not the sugar that's the problem. 
It's the art of skillful illusion me thinks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

When have this annoying buzzing in your ear, thinking its a mosquito, you turn around and it's your wife...........

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Sickboy77 said:


> When have this annoying buzzing in your ear, thinking its a mosquito you turn around and your wife...........


Sounds like you need to hide the batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Sickboy77 said:


> When have this annoying buzzing in your ear, thinking its a mosquito, you turn around and it's your wife...........


On a more serious note I had a similar experience with the buzzing. 
Thought it was an open tap so I got up and went looking for the noise.
After 30 minutes of trying to figure the noise out I ended up putting a pillow over my head because the noise was driving me crazy. 
Turns out I had titinitus.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

Sickboy77 said:


> When have this annoying buzzing in your ear, thinking its a mosquito, you turn around and it's your wife...........



Wait what... I had to read that thrice, really didnt get it at first lol. There should be no such buzzing because you must do a proper job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Don't you hate it when... you ordered a new tank, it's onroute and the reviews are giving it gears :'(

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DrSirus-88

Don't you hate it when.... You change your 100w tank to your 40w tank and forget to change the wattage on the device.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

Don't you hate it when....you include some free stuff in the buyer's parcel and see it for sale in the classifieds the next day.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't you hate it when vendors don't use The Courier Guy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Wrathserver

1,2,3,4,5....5,6 

(forgetting your wrap count) 

Sent from my GT-I8200 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ernest

Don't you hate it when..... There may be more posts after this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have probably said this before... but don't you hate it when you go to a vape website and there is no *"What's New"* link and you have to wade through screens of the same stuff to see if there is anything new and fresh?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Neal

... you open your ecigssa page and you have 5 alerts that other forumites have responded to a post that you can't remember posting as you were over indulging in your favourite whisky at the time of writing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Don't you hate it when you take a huge hit from your setup and realize you forgot to open the airflow to your tank.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I hate it when I go to a vendor's website and...

There is no What's New or Just arrived button. I just leave. 
When fancy coils give all sorts of wire specs and they don't give the rough resistance or even more annoying is no diameter of the coil!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8


----------



## Silver

Agreed on the fancy coils without a resistance or ID @Rob Fisher !
Those two bits of info should be there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Trying to get these supposedly childproof bottles open, half of the time I just follow the advice of @Caramia , I think it was her, and just break the bleddie thing and decant. I sometimes think a gorilla couldn't do it, especially once you strip the grip part in the lid and it just goes round and round and round and...... you get the picture. Vice grips are king!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> Trying to get these supposedly childproof bottles open, half of the time I just follow the advice of @Caramia , I think it was her, and just break the bleddie thing and decant. I sometimes think a gorilla couldn't do it, especially once you strip the grip part in the lid and it just goes round and round and round and...... you get the picture. Vice grips are king!



For some reason I've never had an issue with chubbies, think whispering sweet words before picking them up does the trick


Oh this is definitely going in the non vape thread ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> For some reason I've never had an issue with chubbies, think whispering sweet words before picking them up does the trick
> 
> 
> Oh this is definitely going in the non vape thread ...



Same here no issues with chubby bottles and i will take a difficult to open chubby over a pipette bottle any day.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Clouds4Days said:


> Same here no issues with chubby bottles and i will take a difficult to open chubby over a pipette bottle any day.



Pipettes. . . Bloody pipettes ..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Another vaping Pet hate i have, when one buys a juice with a certain profile and it doesn't hit the profile.

Eg- a Napolitan ice cream flavoured juice - it is impossible to taste all 3 key ingredients (vanilla, strawberry and chocolate) at the same time.

There is a reason a Noplitan ice cream flavours are seperated in a ice cream tub and not all mushed together.

If you gonna sell a profile please make sure one can taste that profile especially the key profile.

Dont sell a peanut butter and chocolate biscuit if there is no peanut butter flavour. Then call it a choclate biscuit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Someone in Put Sonder Water bought a Samsung R25 battery. Why the hell do I want to know that. Freaking popups make me just not want to look any further. Then there is that Social Media banner on the left or right hiding the text I am interested in. Why!?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Trying to get these supposedly childproof bottles open, half of the time I just follow the advice of @Caramia , I think it was her, and just break the bleddie thing and decant. I sometimes think a gorilla couldn't do it, especially once you strip the grip part in the lid and it just goes round and round and round and...... you get the picture. Vice grips are king!


Yep, just separate the two parts, muchos easier

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Raindance said:


> Someone in Put Sonder Water bought a Samsung R25 battery. Why the hell do I want to know that. Freaking popups make me just not want to look any further. Then there is that Social Media banner on the left or right hiding the text I am interested in. Why!?
> 
> Regards



And it always seems to pop up just as you're going to click in that exact spot

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> And it always seems to pop up just as you're going to click in that exact spot


Every bloody time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

BumbleBee said:


> Every bloody time!



Mr @BumbleBee , you deserve a medal for not having that feature on your site

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Mr @BumbleBee , you deserve a medal for not having that feature on your site


One user friendly site. Wish the others would follow. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't you hate it when... you post a great deal in the classies and someone asks for discount and free shipping and throw in some batteries!



Agreed!I have put some atties for sale on a whatsapp group,guy wants discount,so I reckon shame,Ill drop a R100,but the guy stays 40kms away,and wants me to “meet halfway” 5km from his house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I've noticed that there are two threads on the same topic. This one and https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-pet-peeves.t36909/page-5#post-638436. Perhaps you could combine them?


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

When you have to click that you are over 18 before browsing an online store.............
When on the same store and they have their items listed but when contacting or visiting the physical shop they are temporarily out of stock. In that case temporarily remove it from your website. 

When you are in traffic first thing in the morning and you are on low battery FML

When smokers ask you to please not vape around them, as if, GFY 

when so and so at which ever university has done a new study and vaping causes what ever disease.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## KZOR

When you post a link to a new video on the forum and get no responses.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> When you post a link to a new video on the forum and get no responses.



Well the excitement of a new @KZOR video makes you click on the link and then you watch the video and forget to respond on the forum!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

When you post your vape mail with pride, and then uncle @Rob Fisher dedicated DHL jet arrives,  his stuff looks a lot better than your 2 coils and bottle of juice. But so worth the look so you dont really mind, and at least you know although you might never be able to touch it, you will get a full review.
Or if he posts a Reo in the classifieds, and you think, do my kids have to eat this month  won't love be enough, still going to save up for one of those,, but, thanks uncle @Rob Fisher for brightening our day and for sharing the awaesome stuff and experience and your contribution to making vaping enjoyable for all of us, and for the willingness to pif that which you don't use to those who need.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Jp1905 said:


> Agreed!I have put some atties for sale on a whatsapp group,guy wants discount,so I reckon shame,Ill drop a R100,but the guy stays 40kms away,and wants me to “meet halfway” 5km from his house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I travel just over 50kms each way between work and home... And my daily petrol budget is approx R100... IMO the discount covered his petrol so he must shut up and drive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

craigb said:


> I travel just over 50kms each way between work and home... And my daily petrol budget is approx R100... IMO the discount covered his petrol so he must shut up and drive.



Exactly,I asked the guy if he thinks Im a courier,needless to say both those atties are still in my vape collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan

From a Vendors View - hate when an item is on special and the customer still hustles for what feels like forever for a discount  Do you really go to PNP and ask for discount?

Especially hate when comments are made that 'We don't work in the store' and 'Vape stores are riding gravy trains'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> When you have to click that you are over 18 before browsing an online store.............
> When on the same store and they have their items listed but when contacting or visiting the physical shop they are temporarily out of stock. In that case temporarily remove it from your website.



@Wayne Swanepoel I agree! It surely can't be that difficult to just put an "Out of Stock" note on the juice, although perhaps it's not the guys in the shop who manage the website. I ordered some juice online over the weekend. They phone me this morning (which I appreciated) to tell me that one of the juices was out of stock. I decided to substitute it for something else - they were out of stock of that too. I tried another - a 60ml bottle - they were out of stock of that too, though they did have the 30ml.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## r0ckf1re

When you reach your vacation destination and realise you forgot the battery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Hooked said:


> @Wayne Swanepoel I agree! It surely can't be that difficult to just put an "Out of Stock" note on the juice, although perhaps it's not the guys in the shop who manage the website. I ordered some juice online over the weekend. They phone me this morning (which I appreciated) to tell me that one of the juices was out of stock. I decided to substitute it for something else - they were out of stock of that too. I tried another - a 60ml bottle - they were out of stock of that too, though they did have the 30ml.



That is frustrating boet, 

I do agree that the chaps in store may not manage the website but that's where comms and stock control come in, but hey i dont run one so cant really criticize too much. Just wish it was slightly more stream lined

just to add, you have much more patience than me, i would have lost my $h!t after the second out of stock i do agree that it was good of them to give you a ring to let you know.


----------



## Braki

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> That is frustrating boet,
> 
> I do agree that the chaps in store may not manage the website but that's where comms and stock control come in, but hey i dont run one so cant really criticize too much. Just wish it was slightly more stream lined
> 
> just to add, you have much more patience than me, i would have lost my $h!t after the second out of stock i do agree that it was good of them to give you a ring to let you know.



Most of the website shopping carts has a feature that it hides an item when its out of stock. But for advertising purposes vendors don't do that because what if a lot of their goods was out of stock and then they have a lot of empty website pages. So they show the out of stock thingy and should actually have a button asking if you want to be notified when they get new stock. If these were setup correctly the stock system should sync with what is sold in the physical store, but can also become a problem when there are 4 different branches. (I'm a webdesigner, so a lot of these websites scream at me when I look at them)

My latest new frustration is browsing a vendor site on my phone and their awesome new sale item is not responsive to screen size. So half of the image is cut off on my phone. Not a good thing... cause I will just go look at some other vendor's site that responds better to screen size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

your tank keeps leaking 
missing one consecrate fore a recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Moerse Rooikat said:


> your tank keeps leaking
> missing one consecrate fore a recipe


All tanks leak at some stage, no matter how many o rings you replace, on the mixing side that is called rule 1,  you will always have at least one concentrate that you need, especially if you like the recipy


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Room Fogger said:


> All tanks leak at some stage, no matter how many o rings you replace, on the mixing side that is called rule 1,  you will always have at least one concentrate that you need, especially if you like the recipy


jip luckily i have a store nearby but they dont stock all jet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

When you are running out of setups with juice in them and too time pressed to do a proper pitstop - and so you start sucking on fumes and trying to get that last bit of a vape before the wicks go dry....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> When you are running out of setups with juice in them and too time pressed to do a proper pitstop - and so you start sucking on fumes and trying to get that last bit of a vape before the wicks go dry....



@Silver, happened to me today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't you hate it when vendors don't use The Courier Guy.


The courrier guy definitely gets your goods to you nice and early in the morning. But I also enjoy dawnwing as I can track the driver which drives my blood pressure through the roof watching them drive past my house 3 times a day.


KZOR said:


> When you post a link to a new video on the forum and get no responses.



Mister Zor I always throw you a little like and watch the videos... Unless it's coil building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran

Walking into your local Vape shop and you need to start going down the list of juices to find one in stock. Getting told vaping is worse than smoking because it puts water in your lungs. (seriously been told this by 2 different people). Being asked "Why do you buy so many different juices. Surely you must find 1 and stick with it. Like cigarettes. You don't buy a new brand every time." And my favourite. "Vaping cost so much more than smokes and is more effort. Just go back to smoking"

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> That is frustrating boet,
> 
> I do agree that the chaps in store may not manage the website but that's where comms and stock control come in, but hey i dont run one so cant really criticize too much. Just wish it was slightly more stream lined
> 
> just to add, you have much more patience than me, i would have lost my $h!t after the second out of stock i do agree that it was good of them to give you a ring to let you know.



@Wayne Swanepoel I'm a sus, not a boet and it was their lucky day that they caught me in a calm moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Mida Khan said:


> From a Vendors View - hate when an item is on special and the customer still hustles for what feels like forever for a discount  Do you really go to PNP and ask for discount?
> 
> Especially hate when comments are made that 'We don't work in the store' and 'Vape stores are riding gravy trains'



I can't believe that people ask for discounts on a special! If I could I would up the price for them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Hooked said:


> @Wayne Swanepoel I'm a sus, not a boet and it was their lucky day that they caught me in a calm moment



Whooooops, Jammer  Would help if i look at the gender that is so obviously indicated under your avatar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

when you searched for a tank cant find one in sa post wanted post still cant find it.
then you look abroad find one ship it to sa and just as it is on its way same store poets it up as arriving soon pises me off 
look
a heads up would have been nice; hi we see u looking for this , we might bring it in mind waiting a week to confirm. but no we like to keep our info to our self 
well thanks for bringing in what i need a bid late but thanks 
hope you have the blue in stock might get it just to piss my other side of.
yes i have a split personality

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Things I’m not a fan of…

Atties with a nonstandard drip tip!
Chubby Gorilla Bottles.
Coils with a lower resistance of 0.3Ω
Dual Battery Mods.
Dual Coils.
MTL
Pod Systems
RDA’s that are susceptible to over squonking.
RDA’s that whistle.
RTA’s that are a hassle to refill.
RTA’s that leak.
RTA’s with a 2ml juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB

Lo-pro drip tips. Why even bother to give me a drip tip that sticks out 2mm above the rim of the dripper? My lips are going to touch the dripper casing anyway, just put a hole in the top of the casing like the Wasp Nano and be done with it. When I vape, I want my lips to touch Delrin or Ultem, nothing else. If my lips are touching stainless steel or aluminium, that is no good.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

RichJB said:


> Lo-pro drip tips. Why even bother to give me a drip tip that sticks out 2mm above the rim of the dripper? My lips are going to touch the dripper casing anyway, just put a hole in the top of the casing like the Wasp Nano and be done with it. When I vape, I want my lips to touch Delrin or Ultem, nothing else. If my lips are touching stainless steel or aluminium, that is no good.



100% @RichJB that should be on my list too! Just stupid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ill get the popcorn

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Robs pretty much cover the hardware side of things.

For me it has to be these juice makers that come up with flavor profiles that include “a light dusting of this elements” and “a hint of such a flavour” like we all have these sofisticated pallets that can pick out 10 different profiles in a juice.

More than 3 profiles and you’ve pretty much lost the plot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Christos

1. Lists
2. Irony 

Actual list:

No stock of juice that you went for.
Courier companies that cant deliver what they promise.
Spitback.
9/10 marked items on the classifieds that are actually 4-6/10.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## G+3



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

-people's who insist you taste from their crusty driptips that look like last week's snot has dried on them
- dirty driptips
- overhang attys on mods (can't deal)
- passing clones off as authentic (people and shops )
- juices with peanut butter in them
- referring to an atty as a 'head'
- getting ripped off
- juices with peanut butter in them
- koolada
- it's my mod/ atty, my choice, don't ask me why I didn't buy xyz abc instead
- spelling errors on juice labels
- skew labels on bottles
- hype train epic fails
- cotton that's not Royal Wick
- delayed courier deliveries
- stores that advertise stock online then call after you pay to say sorry it was a system glitch, we're sold out
- monopolies
- juice with pawpaw flavour in it (ytf)
- spitback 
- people who adjust my atty airflow

Be right back, popcorns almost done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Juice bottles that drip a few drops out the top and sides and you have to wipe it all the time. 

Mods that shred battery wraps because their battery compartments are too tight. 

Websites that show a product and only after clicking on the product it says it's out of stock

Dud commercial coils

Tanks that leak even after you've tried many different coil and wick combinations and techniques. 

Not being able to get spares for some vape devices a few months after release. (Being forced to just upgrade to the latest device.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> look like last week's snot has dried on them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Saintjie

When people ask "what head you using"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Crockett

People using the term "flavour banger".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gringo

Silver said:


> Websites that show a product and only after clicking on the product it says it's out of stock


Agree 100%....
Nog al for months.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Juice bottles that drip a few drops out the top and sides and you have to wipe it all the time.
> 
> Mods that shred battery wraps because their battery compartments are too tight.
> 
> Websites that show a product and only after clicking on the product it says it's out of stock
> 
> Dud commercial coils
> 
> Tanks that leak even after you've tried many different coil and wick combinations and techniques.
> 
> Not being able to get spares for some vape devices a few months after release. (Being forced to just upgrade to the latest device.)


Websites that show a product and only after clicking on the product it says it's out of stock... My pet hate too...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Neal

Well, the coil you are using is ok, but have you tried a triple stapled fused Clapton alien ringpiece twisted roasted and toasted parallel build?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Neal said:


> Well, the coil you are using is ok, but have you tried a triple stapled fused Clapton alien ringpiece twisted roasted and toasted parallel build?


Just say '' Seeing that it's so hot , can you spare me a couple ? ''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

The cotton you have is ok, but try to get some silk worms that have been hand reared by 3 blind Tibetan monks. Your vape will be much better...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33

Neal said:


> The cotton you have is ok, but try to get some silk worms that have been hand reared by 3 blind Tibetan monks. Your vape will be much better...




This made my day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Neal said:


> Well, the coil you are using is ok, but have you tried a triple stapled fused Clapton alien ringpiece twisted roasted and toasted parallel build?


I used one of these the other day. Made a huge difference

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

CaliGuy said:


> Robs pretty much cover the hardware side of things.
> 
> For me it has to be these juice makers that come up with flavor profiles that include “a light dusting of this elements” and “a hint of such a flavour” like we all have these sofisticated pallets that can pick out 10 different profiles in a juice.
> 
> More than 3 profiles and you’ve pretty much lost the plot!



@CaliGuy I agree! Just the whole advertising spiel irritates me. No juice is going to transport you to a desert island!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

A leaking mod
A 2ml tank (mentioned above). Seriously? Three puffs and you need to refill. Why do they even make them???  (Pod devices are OK because the juice lasts for ages).
Exaggerated advertising. Come on! No-one is that stupid that they will believe that with *this* juice, you will find yourself relaxing under a palm tree. Really? No, I find myself stuck in the traffic! Just give the basic flavour profile. All that I need to know is that it has pineapple, papaya and mango.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Dry hits and even worse are the “wanna be dry hit” that leaves you perplexed: should I rewick or should I not?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Going through a thread on vaping peeves and finding a few i did not know i had.

Head, flavor banger... perverts!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Smokers who *say* that they want to start vaping and could I please help them to buy a mod. I suggest that they come over and have a look at my mods and try them out. However, when they see them, they don't like them. They "want something like a Twisp". "Then why don't you buy a Twisp??" I ask. 

I was short-changed on patience when it was handed out. I tried to sell insurance at one stage in my life. I was a failure. A dismal failure. The manager called me in and explained it like this. 

"Wouldn't you feel guilty if Mrs X's husband died without life insurance, because you didn't persuade them to take out a policy?"
"Uh, no ... " I reply, "That's their problem, not mine."

I didn't last long in the insurance game

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

People that say vaping is bad because of an article they read in the Huisgenoot 5 years ago..

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Adephi said:


> People that say vaping is bad because of an article they read in the Huisgenoot 5 years ago..



I haven't seen that article. Could you please post it for us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

- SA Customs and SAPO

- Companies, reviewers and vapers who announce to all that the latest coil, wicking material, mod, battery, RDA, RTA, RDTA, juice, nic etc etc etc is way better than anything that has gone before it. We then find out that the proposed item is worse, on par with, or 0.0002 per cent better. It turns out that it is only 0.0002 per cent better when used during spring on the western slope of an extinct volcano. 

- people who announce to the world that they have just bought item x,y, or z and it is absolute junk. It then turns out that I have recently bought the same item and I am really enjoying it. This leaves me believing that I must be hard of thinking, gullible, intellectually challenged, out of step with reality, or I have once again forgotten to take my pills this week. 

- I was going to say that one of the things that irritates me about vaping is reviewers, shop owners and vapers who tell me (and others) that I/we shouldn't buy clones. I decided against it for the sake of peace and harmony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I haven't seen that article. Could you please post it for us.



Neither did I. I just heard about it when somebody was talking about it.

The only time you will catch me with a gossip magazine is when I'm helping my kid cutting pictures out for homework.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Adephi said:


> Neither did I. I just heard about it when somebody was talking about it.
> 
> The only time you will catch me with a gossip magazine is when I'm helping my kid cutting pictures out for homework.



I was just pulling your leg. I was hoping that people who ask you dumb questions would also irritate you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I was just pulling your leg. I was hoping that people who ask you dumb questions would also irritate you



I'm a shift manager in the medical sector of which custumer service is part of. Answering dumb questions is my job.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Think I've said it before, but naming juice something that makes no bloody sense at all. 

Mother's Milk is one of them. To me that doesn't scream strawberry custard but rather something that an infant would be snacking on, and I don't want to vape the fluid that kid is drinking...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

1. Dry hits

2.When you walk into a vape shop for the first time. And you just want to buy the wire you always do for years to make coils.

And ta da you meet "the over eager, super hyper I know everything regarding vaping and you as client know nothing about vaping" sales person that tries to sell you a "Unicorn" but in reality the "Unicorn " is a "shiny turd" and not the wire I wanted.

3.The words "Those things explode and are worse than smoking" I was a smoker for 26 years and NO it is not worse than smoking.

Sometimes I think to myself maybe I must just put my MTL away in a smoking section and take out my DL take a deep breath and blow a huge vape cloud and shout "Oh crap I think it's going to blow up run for it!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## lesvaches

MrGSmokeFree said:


> 1. Dry hits
> 
> 2.When you walk into a vape shop for the first time. And you just want to buy the wire you always do for years to make coils.
> 
> And ta da you meet "the over eager, super hyper I know everything regarding vaping and you as client know nothing about vaping" sales person that tries to sell you a "Unicorn" but in reality the "Unicorn " is a "shiny turd" and not the wire I wanted.
> 
> 3.The words "Those things explode and are worse than smoking" I was a smoker for 26 years and NO it is not worse than smoking.
> 
> Sometimes I think to myself maybe I must just put my MTL away in a smoking section and take out my DL take a deep breath and blow a huge vape cloud and shout "Oh crap I think it's going to blow up run for it!"


because mobile phones don’t explode at all, ever

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Since I left school 27 years ago, its a bit annoying if some wierdo calls me bru or worse dude

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Carnival

1) Receiving your wire in the mail, taking the time to wrap a coil with great enthusiasm (twice for those of us that vape dual coil) installing the coil(s), only to discover after installing and dry burning that they take FOREVER plus a year to heat up properly.  Total waste of a purchase!

2) Dry hits

3) Naming a juice line the “escort” range... REALLY? All I want to know is the flavour profile, but now I have to read through the hair colour, height, body shape etc of a fictional woman. What??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Since I left school 27 years ago, its a bit annoying if some wierdo calls me bru or worse dude


Just Chill Bru Dude... 

*Running away now*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Vix

When a smoker says no man I wont vape it causes popcorn lung.

That single sentence makes me want to scream from the mountains and break something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Since I left school 27 years ago, its a bit annoying if some wierdo calls me bru or worse dude


You do know that most of us have now made it our goal in life to address you as bru and dude whenever an opportunity presents itself. 

Dude, I'm actually looking for a reason to do so right now. Just being honest bru.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 9


----------



## Carnival

Carnival said:


> 1) Receiving your wire in the mail, taking the time to wrap a coil with great enthusiasm (twice for those of us that vape dual coil) installing the coil(s), only to discover after installing and dry burning that they take FOREVER plus a year to heat up properly.  Total waste of a purchase!
> 
> 2) Dry hits
> 
> 3) Naming a juice line the “escort” range... REALLY? All I want to know is the flavour profile, but now I have to read through the hair colour, height, body shape etc of a fictional woman. What??



To add to this... I bought the Bonza RDA (2 of them) recently, and... horror of all horrors... the squonk pin wasn’t pre-installed! Let me tell you... I had to literally fight my way through getting the regular 510 pin out! #femaleproblems lol. I really wish the manufacturers wouldn’t tighten everything down so hectically! Unrelated, but I managed and the vape it gave me was well worth the struggles. 

So yeah.. overly tightened atties drive me nuts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Raindance said:


> You do know that most of us have now made it our goal in life to address you as bru and dude whenever an opportunity presents itself.
> 
> Dude, I'm actually looking for a reason to do so right now. Just being honest bru.
> 
> Regards


I did say weirdo's. So I would not expect anything less

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> You do know that most of us have now made it our goal in life to address you as bru and dude whenever an opportunity presents itself.
> 
> Dude, I'm actually looking for a reason to do so right now. Just being honest bru.
> 
> Regards


I agree dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

